# Clutch Adjustment / Bleeding on Ducaato 2.8JTD



## byjingo (Feb 3, 2009)

Can anyone give me an simple, but model specific instructions on how to bleed / adjust the clutch on a 2003 Ducato 2.8JTD ?

Thanks

Steve


----------

